# Infantry Mortar Leaders Course



## CPrice243 (Mar 5, 2013)

So, first off, I may be in the wrong forum for this, but I couldn't find a more appropriate one to put it in, so please forgive me :)

Second, I just found out today I get the chance to go to Infantry Mortar Leaders Course coming up very soon. I have been looking up as much info as I can about it, but most of the sites I have looked at just list the course goals and real basic stuff. I am hoping there is someone here who has attended it, and can tell me what to expect. My assumption is it is mostly a classroom environment, and its going to be like trying to get a drink from a firehose with the amount of information they throw at me.

Any advice or info would be appreciated  thanks in advance!


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 5, 2013)

Awesome take advantage and learn as much as possible. Mortars are a terrific weapon. As to specifics I don't know. Good luck.


----------



## CPrice243 (Mar 5, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> Awesome take advantage and learn as much as possible. Mortars are a terrific weapon. As to specifics I don't know. Good luck.


 
Thanks man I appreciate it :) hoping to learn a lot.


----------

